# Holachicka's first kidding thread. FINALLY baby pics!



## Holachicka (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! This is my first kidding season! I have 4 dairy does, 3 of which are very preggers, one who may be miscarrying 

First Doe due would be my Emma! She's a 2 year old lamancha, FF, bred Nov 16. Due April 14. 

She is too sweet, makes it hard to get good pics when she wants to lean on you for pets...







and one from behind!






She is very feminine, petite framed so her belly looks like a beach ball on sticks! What do you think? one kid?


----------



## mydakota (Mar 23, 2012)

I am just not experienced enough to try to predict how many kids, but she sure is cute.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 23, 2012)

Aw thanks.  I think so too!


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 24, 2012)

The next doe due on the line, 4/25, would be our Lucy! (short for lucifer as she is our only horned goat) She is our herd queen because of those horns but really a sweetheart with her peoples... 2 year old alpine, FF. We got her at 3 months old, and after the first day, I realized she was so sick with pneumonia, cocci and other ailments that we had already dug a grave for her! She's not looking sickly any more!

You got a treat for me?






Did you DROP a treat for me?






You don't have treats, I'm going back to the hay!


----------



## heathen (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I would have never thought her baby would be born with horns.......


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry! did I make it sound like Emma had kidded?


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 26, 2012)

This is Lev Trotski, He's the buck we had visit for a "romantic holiday". Real sweet little alpine boy(6 months old in the pic), even during the stinky season! Isn't he pretty?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 26, 2012)

Holachicka said:
			
		

> This is Lev Trotski, He's the buck we had visit for a "romantic holiday". Real sweet little alpine boy(6 months old in the pic), even during the stinky season! Isn't he pretty?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2161_levtrotsky.jpg


He is very handsome.  I love  a buck who is proud of himself.  It just shows.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice!  He matches your girls very well.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 27, 2012)

Our next prego doe would be Honey! 2 year old Toggenburg, FF, Due 4/26 and low man on the totem pole.  She will even let me trim her hooves in the middle of the field. Don't have to tie her or fight with her she is just so easy going. her tummy is different from the other girls, it hangs down low more often than it goes out sideways!


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, yeah, I notice Honey had some discharge today. Anyone know what this is? Mucous plug? simple discharge? 

Some of it is on her tail some on her, um, hoo hoo.... 








And here is Emma lookin fat and happy!


----------



## mydakota (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like mucous to me.  Especially that stuff on her tail.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 28, 2012)

Well. They can loose their mucous plug many weeks in advance, right? I know with humans, it can be regenterated so I'm not worried. 

It's so neat to see the different belly shapes on my girls. Emma is a beach ball, Lucy is traight out to the sides and Honey hangs down low. 

Anyone have any experience with Toggenburg milk? I've heard that it can be pretty goaty, but it depends on the goat. I'm hoping hers isn't funky, because then we'd probably have to sell her.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't have any personal experience with it, but I have a friend with 2 Toggs, and one of them recently freshened, and she says the milk is sweet and good.  I think that milk that tends to be goaty, gets goatier the older it gets.  Maybe you won't have any problem with it, or maybe you will have to use it faster.  I bet it will taste fine when used fresh  though.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

HRMPH!  I think someone made that up about Toggs so that they could have the Toggs all to themselves at a cheaper price.  

Really though, I think it depends on what the goat eats.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 29, 2012)

It's good to hear that!  That's been bothering me for a while. Plus she looks like she's getting a really nice udder, that would be a bummer if she gave funky milk. Last year, when May (alpine who miscarried this year) was in milk, she was producing 3/4 of a gallon per day (one milking a day) and my kids and DH went through it all every day.  I just wanted to make cheese!!!! So I'm not so worried about the milk sitting around getting old! Just hoping three does in milk will produce enough for my milk fiends...

I'm just wondering how much milk I can expect from my FF's. So dissapointed that my big milker is out of commission this year. Though I will probably keep a hopefull but not expectant eye on her until her original due date passes  can't help my wishful thinking!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 2, 2012)

Say cheese!






Emma's udder, she's due in 12 days! 






Honey's udder, she has a whole 25 days to go!






Honey's udder looks so much more developed. Does it mean anything?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 2, 2012)

Togg milk is actually better for cheesemaking than drinking. It tends to be a little more strong tasting, so it sounds like that will work out great for you.

Just keep the goats away from any wild onions or bitter greens before you milk them. Apparently those strong flavors can go into the taste of the milk. Oh, and also keep the buck away. The milk can taste "bucky" if they are housed near a buck. Never experienced it myself, and glad to say it! lol Sounds like it'd be pretty nasty!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 3, 2012)

Awww Man. We'll have to wait and see then. I do like to make cheese, but I don't really want the strong flavored cheese. Luckily I don't have a buck or any of those strong flavored weeds, they pretty much mow down the pasture and brush and rely on hay. EXPENSIVE. but putting up more fencing is an expense that will have to wait for a while too.

We built our milkstand this weekend, and I started training the girls on it today. they were good! Emma and Lucy got a little scared, but were ok! Honey on the other hand was an ANGEL! Sheesh, this goat will put up with anything! 

Emma's little belly!






On a side note, Honey's ligaments are gone. She's due towards the end of the month, but I never saw her bred, just the cuddling with the buck... Just wondering because her udder is more developed, she keeps loosing her mucous plug... Hrrmmm...


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 5, 2012)

I am officially going nuts. All I do is go outside and stare at my goats. looking for any little difference from the day before!

Yesterday I shaved some goat butts.  It's only their second time on the stand so I didn't push them past their comfort level too much. They all hopped right on there with no problems though!


----------



## daisychick (Apr 5, 2012)

Holachicka said:
			
		

> I am officially going nuts. All I do is go outside and stare at my goats. looking for any little difference from the day before!


Then I must be crazy too.     My does are not due for 60 more days and every time I walk in the pen to change out the water bucket, I do my "rounds" and stare at everyone's hind end, then I feel up everyone's udder, then I just stare at their bellies.   I am sure this will continue for weeks.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 5, 2012)

I feel like such a molester when I go out there! Feeling udders, checking out rear ends! I wonder what my goats think, "Here she comes again, everyone, tails down and hocks together!"

60 days!! Yup, I can honestly tell you I've been doing this for at least that long! Start taking pics to see the differences! You'll feel less crazy when you're going, I KNOW she is bigger/fuller/lower than last week!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 5, 2012)

Lucy still has 20 or so days to go, but she is as big as a house!! Any guesses on how many she has in there?


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm gonna say 3.  She looks about the same size as my Elsie did.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 8, 2012)

I think so too. she still has 18 days to go, and she is so much bigger than my other girls!


Emma is now at day 143! her ligs have softened a little bit! other than that, no big changes!

Honey is really throwing me off. her udder is so much more developed, her ligs are pretty much gone -- if I search I can find them but they're mush. but she's not due until the 26th. 

Seriously going nuts now. gonna head outside and check for changes!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2012)

You're not nearly close enough to crazy yet....it'll probably be 8 days or so.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow,  she is getting pretty round!   You could roll her over and she would have to have a Life Alert button to call for help.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 8, 2012)

She is so round, plus if I took a pic from the top, her sides point out from her ribs... looks like it hurts!

Rolls, so my crazyness has reached a new level... My hubby asked me what was more important, my family or my goats (he was joking)!!! -- is it bad I didn't know how to answer? J/K 

So I'm still not sure what girl will go first! Emma is the same as ysterday, slightly softened ligs, no boom in udder, no discharge... 

Honey has super soft ligs, huge udder (not a boom though), white discharge... 

On a side note, lots of family members were asking about my girls this weekend! One person seemed to know more than anyone EVER...  and explained to me that the only way to milk a goat was to throw one hind leg over my shoulder.   And never buy a nubian- "the ones with itty bitty ears" because they don't have good milk. 

Ah! I had a great weekend, hope you all did too! happy easter!


----------



## Missy (Apr 9, 2012)

Holachicka said:
			
		

> She is so round, plus if I took a pic from the top, her sides point out from her ribs... looks like it hurts!
> 
> Rolls, so my crazyness has reached a new level... My hubby asked me what was more important, my family or my goats (he was joking)!!! -- is it bad I didn't know how to answer? J/K
> 
> ...


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 10, 2012)

More Pics!! Should I stop posting so many? am I annoying you guys with them?

Well, Emma is at day 145, and no real changes, her ligs are still a bit soft, but not mushy or hard to find...






Honey on the other hand is at day 133, and has super soft, almost gone ligs, HUGE udder, and you can see the grooves along her tail! I'm going to really watch her in case the buck did his job earlier than I thought! Here she is, what do you think about her progress? Much more to go?











And Lucy is just HUGE!! she is at day 134 and the pic a couple of posts up show how round she is, here is the top view


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow Lucy looks as if she swallowed a tire!  Poor girl.  Betcha she has at least triplets in there.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 10, 2012)

There is no such thing as too many pics.  Your girls look like you are gonna have a bunch of pretty babies really soon.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on Honey? I'm not sure what to think! 

I'm glad you don't mind the pics! I just can't help myself! 

I'M TOO EXCITED! C'mon pretty babies!


----------



## mydakota (Apr 10, 2012)

Who could complain about goat pics??  Bring 'em on!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma just tried to mount Honey... after she did a lot of tounge flapping and pawing at her!  We have a little stormy weather rolling in late this afternoon, so we'll see!


----------



## KFaye (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep the pics Coming!

Those girls make me feel thin


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to break in here but is that mounting a "normal" thing for two girls?  Mine do the same thing so was just wondering. Have only had them a month tomorrow.  One of them is preggers so didn't know if this is strange or not. Thanks, and nice goat. Hope things go well for her.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 10, 2012)

Break in all you like! 

I'm not an expert, but I'm seeing this as a change of behavior, this particular doe has never acted this way. I'd see it as normal with new goats trying to establish dominance, does in heat or other hormonal changes (which is what I suspect with my girl). Did you get your girls from the same place or are they new to each other as well?


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks!

I bought both girls from the same woman but they had never been in the same pen together until the morning I got them. She put them together to see if they would be alright and she said they were fine.  One does tend to head butt the preg. one more often. She will go for the head mostly but occasionally will go for the sides. I have tried to stop it when I am in there with them but I can't be there all the time. The mounting concerns me as well since she will use her front legs to  "hang on" around the preg. one. Don't think that would hurt her but never know how far they will take it. Could get rough.    Other than that they are getting along well.   I wasn't given any instructions and I thought I knew how to do things so didn't ask. I have one feed bucket that they share most of the time alright. There is some head butting there once in awhile.  I have a little food in it most of the time since the  "more dominate one" is so skinny. Her sides cave in starting at the back bone and you can feel her ribs. Trying to fatten her up a smidgen. It isn't working. She has been this way since I got her.  My main concern I guess is the head butting on the pregnant one since she is due within a month or so.      
It does look strange when the brown one will try and mount the black one though since they are both females.  I thought I got strange goats at first till I read that others do this.   Just wondering if this is abnormal behavior or what?


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 11, 2012)

Crazy rain last night and again today! no babies though... Emma is doing a bunch of yawning today, and her ligs are softening even more! Honey is still all mush. It was pouring on me so I forgot to check out either udder...


Mitransplant:
Sounds normal to me, if they are new to each other they will headbutt to establish dominance. They figure it out soon enough. But then again I'm not an expert. You'll get a lot more responses to these questions if you post it in the behavior section. As far as the weight issue, has she been wormed? If you're trying to fatten her up and it's not working I'd think worms (though I have a doe that I can't fatten up even though I have wormed her!) I would try fattening her up with hay instead of more grain though!

And let me tell you, you can to the right place for questions! This forum is awesome, and if others see you post on this thread, they will chime in to help, but you'll get a lot more attention on a thread of your own


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 11, 2012)

Holachicka,  Thanks again. They girls were both wormed the morning I got them (1 month ago today).  Nutmeg is very stand offish and leery of people but she does love sunflower seeds. Also Timothy hay but the way I get it for the rabbits it is to expensive to buy to feed to the goat. I can't find any one around here with GOOD hay to feed the girls. They have about a half acre that they share with 11 chickens so they have lots of grass, weeds, and dried leaves. I gave both girls their CD/T shots on Sunday so they are all set for a year, just have to worm them occasionally.  Just waiting for Java Chip to have her baby IF they are still alive.  I have been trying to feel movement and haven't the past week. Not sure if Nutmeg has head butted her so hard on her sides that she might have killed the baby or not. Maybe they just don't like me and wont move when I touch her sides. Guess I will find out soon enough. She has the yellowish string cheese type stuff coming out her and has for the last week.  Not to anxious yet since it can't be very soon. This is her first and she isn't even a year old, poor thing.  Oh well, we will learn this all together. Thanks for the help.    Deb


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 13, 2012)

What's this I hear about Lamancha's going early? I think someone made it up just to drive me crazy!  Emma's due date is tomorrow, her ligs are soft, her belly has seriously dropped, her udder is really filling out. She made a nest in the shed, and otherwise thinks I'm insane for coming out in the rain to stare at her.  

This is before her belly dropped,







It's hard to tell from this pic, but her udder sticks out a lot farther than yesterday!






Any guesses on when she'll go? Any guesses on how many she'll have? 

I'm hoping for tomorrow and guessing she'll have a single...


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

She will most likely wait till Saturday. WHO wold want their baby born on Friday the 13th?  LOL   One maybe two little does.   Hope all goes well for her.   Keep us all posted.   GOOD LUCK!!!!         Deb


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, you messed up now.  Should have never admitted that your hoping for tomorrow.

According to what I have seen and heard on the kidding threads, Your gonna have to wait at least another 2 weeks now.

Sorry, but didnt you read the Doe code ?


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 13, 2012)

I forgot the doe code!! Lack of sleep is messing me up!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 13, 2012)

I forgot it was Friday the 13th too!

Here is Fat Lucy!






She still has 11 days to go!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 13, 2012)

We have mucous! And a whole lot of back arching!!! She's getting pretty territorial about her spot in the kidding pen. (I put Honey in there with her)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 13, 2012)

Come'on babies!  Friday the 13th....hmmmm what are you going to name them if they are born today?


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2012)

aahhh! Quick! Dont look!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

Any babies yet?    Going to storm here soon with up to 70 mile an hour winds. Also tornado going through.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 14, 2012)

Ever get the feeling your goats are laughing at you? I swear whenever they say MA-A-A it's really HA-HA-A.  They are all just playing mean tricks on me! 

No Change in Emma, no more plug coming out, stretching, arching, yawning still. Today is her actual due date. 

Honey on the other hand has been producing her mucous plug a lot. Today it's a pretty big glob, and her udder seems even fuller!

We're gonna be gone half the day at a birthday party and picking up more hay for my eating machines... I just hope that if she goes into labor while I'm gone, she has a smooth delivery and knows to clean the baby after!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 14, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Any babies yet?    Going to storm here soon with up to 70 mile an hour winds. Also tornado going through.


Oh Man! You be careful and lock down tight! I don't know how I'd do living in tornado country... My husband and I laugh at our weather station and how they portray CA weather "STORM WATCH 2012! K-chow K-chow!! (lightning flashes) Tonight, we are going to have some serious weather out here folks! It's going to RAIN with a possiblilty of THUNDER!!!"

We always wonder what someone in tornado, hurricane and REAL storm areas would think!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 14, 2012)

We had lots of thunder and lightening with rain BUT no high winds or tornado's.  I have not been through a tornado, YET, down here but have only lived here since 2006.
Hope you come home to some beautiful babies. Stay safe tonight.     Deb


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 15, 2012)

Well she is DEFINATELY in labor now!! Sh's been having contractions all morning, went off her feed last night, up down, up down... BUT no goo? Hw long can this behavior last? she's not pushing, but you can tell when she has a contration...


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 15, 2012)

Where is Queen Mum when we need her?  She knows way more than I do and hope she chimes in here with an answer for you. Keep us informed.              Deb


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 15, 2012)

IT'S A GIRL!!!

One single huge doeling!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome - When can we expect to see pictures.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 15, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing well by now. SHOW us pictures, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 15, 2012)

So after all that time, I was starting toworry, then she started actually pushing! Things went REALLY fast then, and TADA! Sweet little girl! She was up in no time, and hungry! 

Emma is a sweet mama! any sound her baby makes she is right there licking away!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful - Thanks fo the pics.


----------



## Jenni (Apr 15, 2012)

Awwww!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 16, 2012)

What a cutie.    Congratulations!


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 16, 2012)

Adorable little girl! What breed was the daddy? I notice baby has airplane ears and mom is a lamancha.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 16, 2012)

Awwww...she's a mini-me!  She looks just like her mom!  Congrats!  She is adorable.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww   so cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I've been MIA for a bit, kids (my children) have been sick, and we've just been busy busy!

Wendy is half lamancha, and half alpine. We rented an alpine buck for a "romantic holiday" with the girls.

So with my other girls, we have Lucy, who was due yesterday, Honey, due today, and MAY!!!! She is my other alpine that miscarried earlier on, but is now starting to look like she might have a kid in there! If so, her due date is May 17th... We'll have to wait and see though!

Lucy, checking out the new teeter totter







Lucy from the top:






C'mon, that totally looks like it hurts.

Here is miss Honey, she's carrying down low rather than outwards, don't know if you can see, but her belly is SEVERAL inches below her chest...


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 26, 2012)

I have  does due on May 17. One of them, Nubian FF is carrying way low also.  All belly underneath and very little side growth.  The other is a X doe and she needs a wide load sign.  She is almost square when you look at her from behind.  It is funny how they can look so different.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 27, 2012)

Honey is in the kidding pen! Mainly because she has that I'm too pregnant stumpy walk, and just needs a no competition place to rest and eat.  She does not like wendy AT ALL  but then again whenever she was laying down, wendy kept trying to bounce off her pregnant belly like a trampoline!  
At day 151 she is still eating, yesterday I saw a LOT of baby movement, and today some stretching/side biting... 

Lucy is at 152 days! still no signs, still eating, the only thing different is that she keeps wagging her tail a lot 

Can't wait for more Hoppy babies!!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 27, 2012)

We can't wait either for pictures of these happy babies to come!


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 28, 2012)

Lucy just delivered two BIG kids, boy and girl, and now Honey is in labor! BUSY Day!!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 28, 2012)

YEAH LUCY!   Way to go.     GOOOOOOOO   HONEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful doeling 

As for the other two does  

We want pictures!! Pictures!!! Pictures!!!.....Dont be holding out on us now!


----------



## Holachicka (May 4, 2012)

SOOOO Busy arond here!!! Plus we are all just getting over being sick on top of having new babies, dehorning, vaccinating etc....spot, dot and wendy are sold and will hang about until weaning time, next to post bambi and max and see if anyone is interested!

So, Miss Lucy even though she was HUGE only had two adorable little ones, who were each only slightly smaller than the two week old wendy is now! Here are Spot(buckling) and Dot(doeling)












Then, While I'm still wiping them dry, I notice poor honey is wandering around aimlessly and is definately in labor, she had a rough time, tripped and fell while pushing out bambi, (buckling, neighbor named him) and then Max decided to try and come out in the front legs back position. But she was a trooper, is doing great and the boys are super sweet!!

Bambi






Max






And of course, Miss Wendy has to show off to get her attention:


----------



## marliah (May 4, 2012)

Aww adorable! And I love their pasture with all the rocks and stumps! How fun


----------



## Missy (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------

